# Help needed - Spare Bird cage?



## Rude Rudi (4/10/17)

Not sure where to post this - hope it's OK here...?

I rescued two baby love birds from work last Friday and have been hand rearing them at home. I found them in our parking area where 3 horrid Indian Minahas were pecking at them. They were in bad shape and the one's leg is broken. I had them checked out by the vet and they are in good health. I got them special hand rearing food and they are doing very well. The children (7 and 4) off course love them and have been feeding them, building nests, etc. They are just about part of the family - the birds that is...!

One problem though. We don't have a bird cage... They are currently in the cats' carry box but the cat is not to pleased about this...

Do any of you fine folk perhaps have a decent bird cage which is no longer in use which you wouldn't mind donating or selling at a good price? It will be greatly appreciated. 

I'm based in Joburg, so local will be preferable. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (4/10/17)

Hi @Rude Rudi I have a small cage that we not using if you want it? We had 2 budgies in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/10/17)

Quakes said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi I have a small cage that we not using if you want it? We had 2 budgies in it.



Perfect, thanks!!!! I'll be in touch!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/10/17)

Ok, the missus was one step ahead of me! She posted on FB and our neighbour has a spare cage!!! Thanks for the offer though!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (4/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, the missus was one step ahead of me! She posted on FB and our neighbour has a spare cage!!! Thanks for the offer though!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Worries and good luck with the birds.


----------



## Christos (17/10/17)

I have a parrot cage that I don't use any longer (Bought another one). @Rude Rudi if you need something a little bigger drop me a PM.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/10/17)

Christos said:


> I have a parrot cage that I don't use any longer (Bought another one). @Rude Rudi if you need something a little bigger drop me a PM.


Thanks @Christos - I'm good for now - will keep it in mind, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

